# iso recipe for millenium pasta, aka squid ink pasta...



## buckytom (Oct 12, 2004)

hi, i'm looking for help making squid ink pasta. the last time i had it, it was not only deelish but really looked nice on the plate. a blackish linguine, topped with nice red tomato sauce, pink shrimp, and a filet of a  white fish.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 13, 2004)

Well, Calamari Boy, the only thing I can offer would be the pasta itself (made by adding squid ink to the dough).  This sure does sound good, though.  I wonder if WayneT might have a recipe...squid is big down under...


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 13, 2004)

here is a link to start you off...

Homemade Squid Ink Pasta


Good Luck!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 13, 2004)

thanks wasabi and audeo. btw, it's squid-man. octopus boy is my ward...


----------



## southerncook (Oct 25, 2004)

I was looking for this on the internet today too! there's a recipe for it w/red and orange peppers on the epicurious site and I wanted to try it for holloween. where does one buy squid ink? tried ethnicgrocer and another but no luck.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 26, 2004)

I think you may just have to buy the actual squid ink pasta.  I bet it is a beautiful dish with the red sauce and white fish!  I'm going to have to try it.  I was always afraid thinking I wouldn't like the taste of the pasta.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 26, 2004)

you can buy squid packed in it's own ink, but i'm not sure it will be as concentrated. 
kitchenelf, the pasta is really good, just a hint of seafood flavor.


----------

